# Canning freezer contents



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

In case of power outage lasting awhile, I know how to can everything in the freezer except the oj. I have quite a lot. I could follow the ball book on canning juice, but should I put citric acid in it?


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

I've never canned juice. I'd follow the directions in the Ball book.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I've canned OJ and Apple juice concentrates.

I water bathed both but I added a few spoons of lemon juice in each just in case the PH was too high.

They came out OK, could definitely tell they were not fresh out of the freezer and the color of both started going brown after about 6 months.


----------



## Danil54 (May 8, 2017)

I tried juicing our lemons and canning our lemons years ago. . they were fine for a few months, but started turning brown and the flavor did change. Since then, I've only used the juice in recipes that call for juice.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Good to know because I want to buy more citrus trees since frost killed mine a couple years ago. This time i will put them inside greenhouse in containers. Guess I'll get dwauf trees.:dunno:


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Like Davarm I canned lemonade concentrates I made from scratch. They looked fine even after a year but that was because I made berry lemonade concentrates. They started out being dark in color. 

Personally, I'd only can them if I know I'll use them in 6-9 months.


----------

